# 44th annual pumpkin run in samsula florida



## roger333

44th annual pumpkin run by the Apollo motorcycle club in samsula florida will be oct 24,25 and 26 one of the best 4wheeler event in florida I found it at www.apollomotorcycleclub.com


----------



## SpectumHD

OMG... i wish Canada Ontario had these kinds of things...

geuss im movin to MERICA!


----------



## AMC

Welcome to the forum roger333,

You beat me to the punch, Apollo Motorcycle Club will be hosting the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run on the weekend of October 24th through the 26th. This year we are anticipating a LARGER than normal crowd and are putting up arrows in areas that were previously way to deep for 4wheelers and sidexsides.....But.....with some of the "real" toys runnin the woods these days,.....we got something to really challenge them this year.....it won't be a very long of a run, maybe 5-8 miles 85% water with mud/sand/silt bottom, but the ones who "can" make it......EARND IT.

Please don't try this trail alone........bring friends.

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Online registration is open at apollomotorcycleclub.com

Any questions, I'll be checking the page often and will have several opportunities for the members of MMB to win free passes.

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------



SpectumHD said:


> OMG... i wish Canada Ontario had these kinds of things...
> 
> geuss im movin to MERICA!


Ontario is great, we have a few people who attend this event that have come from as far away as Michigan.......... for years. We only do this event once a year, so I guess they make it their Florida vacation..., camping, riding, grilling out, ride some more, drink a little drink.....paradise. C'mon man, get 10 other guys and put all your rides on a semi......we got a hard road that can handle it....and y'all charter a bus.....it's here for ya, C'mon.

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------



http://s291.photobucket.com/user/Backerdown/media/DSCF3905_zpsdb1fbbe4.jpg.html


----------



## roger333

*poker run*

someone said you had a poker run that has a $500 pay out and a special trail for poker run card holders only. can u bring friends on the trail that did not buy a poker run card ?


----------



## GRIZZLY_TAMER

We did it last year and they would not let anyone without a card on the trail.
I hope they reconsider it this year. We usually go as a group. Not everyone, especially kids, want to play the game but would like to ride with us.


----------



## havingfun

I hear the mud and water is deeper man can't wait


----------



## AMC

GRIZZLY_TAMER said:


> We did it last year and they would not let anyone without a card on the trail.
> I hope they reconsider it this year. We usually go as a group. Not everyone, especially kids, want to play the game but would like to ride with us.


That would have been me. :saevilw: The poker run is for the first 50 people who sign up at $10 a hand, and is a 100% payback to the best poker hand. If you want a chance to win the $500 cash, then you have to pay for a card. If you have a young'n in your group that is not playing and wants to ride with you then I will make an exception, at least one card per ATV/sidexside, so if you have a card and there is someone riding on the same machine with you then that is OK too.


----------



## AMC

Just so everyone understands,....the main Pumpkin run trail, marked with orange arrows will be ~15-20 miles of ranchland trails with a little bit of everything, sand, water, mud, grass and dirt. 

We have gotten feedback from several folks who put a lot of money into their machines, who want something more challenging, not so much a long trail, but something that only the baddest bikes can handle, more deep water, more mud, well
we will be putting in a "special" BIG BIKE ONLY trial marked with black diamonds that will only be ~5-8 miles long and for the most part totally water, deep water up to the handle bars in several areas and mud. This trail is for those guy/gals who want to put their machines to the test,* if you break down or get stuck on this trail you are pretty much on your own*, hence the "don't ride alone" and "bring friends with you" because we won't be able to get any heavy equipment out there to get you unstuck. 

This black diamond trail is for the BIG BOYS who don't want to ride long sandy trails and overheat, who want to get wet and stay wet, sidexsides are going to find this trail extremely challenging unless they are built up.....I would not recommend any "stock" machines even attempt this trail.

You asked for it......the Pumpkin Run is fixin to put it on ya.

AMC

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------

Let's give away some FREE passes to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run........ 

The first person to post up a picture of what they believe can handle the.............. "Black Diamond"............ trail will win the first of many FREE passes.

AMC


----------



## greenmachine

my 06 brute 750 lawed


----------



## AMC

Congratulations greenmachine, You have won the first FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

Send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim your FREE pass.

AMC


----------



## AMC

Are there any groups planning to attend this years event?

AMC


----------



## rosenj87

We might have a group of bikes coming up from s fla (ft pierce). probably gonna be 6-8 bikes in total.


----------



## roger333

I heard a lot of people are going this year if the poker run cards sell out early will you sell more cards we did not get to go last year because you sold out so early in the day thanks


----------



## rosenj87

Will the trails be wide enough for sxs's? My rzr is just under 62" wide. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beepin

Looks exciting and fun event, wish I could get one of these events soon. Hoping to see some photos as you people report back here from the event.


----------



## AMC

rosenj87 said:


> Will the trails be wide enough for sxs's? My rzr is just under 62" wide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We realize a lot of people are riding in SxS's these days and we have a couple guys in our club with them. We plan to send them out to mark the areas that are tight so that the big SxS's will have detours. So, you might not get the entire 20 mile Pumpkin Run experience,.....but there is no way we can make all the trails 60+inches wide. 

AMC

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------



roger333 said:


> I heard a lot of people are going this year if the poker run cards sell out early will you sell more cards we did not get to go last year because you sold out so early in the day thanks


I plan to print 75 poker cards this year, but will only sell cards up to an hour before the start of the poker run to give me time to put names on all the cards, for the last several years I have been selling out at the last minute just to get 50 people signed up.

However many people I sign up before the 12:00 noon deadline will be the amount of the pot. If I sell out all 75 cards that will be $750 cash to one lucky winner. So, I suggest if you want to get in on the poker run.....get there early.


----------



## rosenj87

Awesome! I don't have a problem with tight trails, my bike isn't a trailer queen it gets ridden. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AMC

The first person to post a picture of their "machine" all muddied up will win the next FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

AMC


----------



## talleyman01

Cannot wait have delivery confirmation for all my parts to be in today before I get off work black diamond here we come!!!!! As of now we have about 20 ish bikes coming in our group rollin deep this year.


----------



## FunInTheMud

Fun in the mud!


----------



## AMC

FunInTheMud said:


> Fun in the mud!


Welcome to MIMB Funinthemud, Congratulations, you have WON yourself a FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

Send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim your prize.

AMC

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




talleyman01 said:


> Cannot wait have delivery confirmation for all my parts to be in today before I get off work black diamond here we come!!!!! As of now we have about 20 ish bikes coming in our group rollin deep this year.


Looking forward to seeing you again talleyman01....Looks like you're going to have to change your avatar and your signature.:bigeyes:


----------



## FunInTheMud

Done, can't wait for the event to have a lot 
Of fun in the mud and deep water this year!


----------



## Pclocal79

I think weve pretty much all got new mud machines now!!! Cant wait


----------



## AMC

Got a lot of rain this past weekend....4 inches and more on it's way, looks like it's going to be another WET year.

AMC


----------



## AMC

Let's find another winner of a FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

First person to post a picture going through some DEEP water will win.

AMC


----------



## Truckinpolaris

Sign me up!!!
Can't wait. Just got bike out of shop after the last ride.


----------



## AMC

Yeah Buddy,....Truckinpolaris is IN....you have won the second FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run. 

Send me a PM with your contact info and I will provide the details on how to claim your prize.

AMC


----------



## Truckinpolaris

Info Sent.

:5719:
:rock-on:


----------



## AMC

Truckinpolaris said:


> Info Sent.
> 
> :5719:
> :rock-on:


 Info NOT sent......Truckinpolaris is unable to send the required contact info.

This FREE pass is available to next person to post a picture of their ride in some DEEP water.

AMC


----------



## Truckinpolaris

Wait......
Sent to email through MIMB
Don't give my ticket away.
I will send again.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

Do over
Want to use my Mulligan


----------



## FunInTheMud

AMC was my info sent correctly? Can't find how 
To get to my messages.


----------



## AMC

No FunInTheMud, I didn't get a private message from you or Truckinpolaris. This is what it says as an error when I try to send either of you a private message.

Truckinpolaris has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


So, for now....use the "send message as email" option. I got you info via email Truckinpolaris.....your back in.

Just click on my user name and select our option.


----------



## FunInTheMud

Okay I just tried it again.


----------



## AMC

Check the email you used to set up your account. Are you getting any of the messages I'm sending you?


----------



## FunInTheMud

No, I have not revived a message yet.


----------



## AMC

Check your spam setting.

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

Can someone from the forum chime in and shed some light on why these guys can't send or receive messages....????


----------



## FunInTheMud

It's not there either, if I send you the email 
I used would that be easier to send?


----------



## AMC

Try it......can't hurt.


----------



## FunInTheMud

Okay, sent.


----------



## AMC

Well, I didn't get anything.

Unless your willing to post your phone number or email address here, then there is no way for me to get the free pass to you, and if you can't do it, there might be others who can't.....and that leaves me no choice but to stop the free passes on mudinmyblood. 

For everyone who has contacted me either through email or private message, don't worry...I got your contact info and you WILL receive your free pass just as discussed.

I may start another thread for established members only, who have at least 10 posts under their user name.

AMC


----------



## FunInTheMud

Thank you. Can't wait for the event!


----------



## AMC

Ok, FunInTheMud......You're IN.

Now, Let's give away another FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run....

First person to post a picture of a Pumpkin on their machine will win.

AMC


----------



## AMC

CB, Please STOP sending emails to the apollomotorcycleclub web master, he has nothing to do with the free pass give away. 

If you are unable to join this forum, then you are ineligible to win a free pass.

AMC


----------



## Rick Hall

Here is my bike, with a pumpkin, waiting for the RUN!



[URL=http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/LIP-PIERCER/media/MyRide.jpg.html][/URL].


----------



## AMC

Yes SIR....that works.

You have won yourself a FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

Send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim your FREE pass.

AMC


----------



## AMC

Leaving this evening to work with our club on several major projects at the event property. 

Be ready for a pic heavy post when I return.

AMC


----------



## Pclocal79

3 more weeks!!!


----------



## AMC

Got a good start on the "Black Diamond" trail, or at least one of them.



And this is why you don't go down a black diamond trail without help. My 2wd Rancher is NO match for these areas.



Black diamond trails are "ON YOUR OWN" trails, if you get stuck or breakdown on a black diamond trail we will not even attempt to recover your machine. 

AMC

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------

Here is one of the projects we are working on to have ready by the Pumpkin Run.



8 stall shower to get the mud off.



AMC

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------

This is the parking/camping pasture.....pretty high and dry. 







AMC

---------- Post added at 06:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------

Here is a picture showing the water level in the "Water Wheelie" pit......pretty full right now, and I'm sure some of you would like it to stay that full..



AMC


----------



## AMC

I'm going to check this post @ 10:00pm tonight, who ever posts the most ATV related pictures will win a FREE pass to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

GO!


----------



## AMC

No winner this time........try again later.


----------



## Unicorn1

*ATV*

photo


----------



## Unicorn1

*atv on ice*

snow


----------



## Pclocal79

Shoot just missed it!!


----------



## AMC

Ok, Let's give this another try. 

I will be away from my computer all weekend, so, starting today 10/10/14 and ending Sunday evening at 7:00pm 10/12/14.............The person who posts the most ATV related pictures will win a.. PAIR.. of free tickets to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

Here we GO.
AMC


----------



## Audible Silence

Why am i going to a stupid wedding that weekend!!! Aaarrrrggghhh!!!!


----------



## Grz66023

Are helmets required?


----------



## Ashley123658

*The black diamond crusher ?*

I believe I could get through the black diamond trail with this bike! ?


----------



## Ashley123658

*Ready for the pumpkin run ?*

???


----------



## Ashley123658

*Determined to find another ?*

#determined ??


----------



## Pclocal79

The rain has come


----------



## Pclocal79

More


----------



## Pclocal79

Wife ready to ride


----------



## Pclocal79

Wet


----------



## Rick Hall

I cant wait till the 44th annual pumpkin run we had a blast last year.


----------



## Ashley123658

*Pumpkin run *

My cool momma participating this year ? #pumpkinrun ?


----------



## DaveMK1

Where is this being held at? New to the area and just brought my bike back.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Ashley123658

*Pumpkin run fun ???*

We go hard even in the snow ???⛄


----------



## Ashley123658

*?*

Let's go! ??


----------



## Ashley123658

*Fam atv*

Because families that ride together stay together ✌


----------



## Ashley123658

*Snow day ❄⛄*

Snow ride=fun ride


----------



## Ashley123658

*Time to get muddy*

Pumpkin run


----------



## Ashley123658

*Is it time yet...? ?*

#pumpkinrunfun


----------



## DaveMK1

Is that from last year Ashley?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Ashley123658

*The group*

Pumpkin run group ?


----------



## Ashley123658

Davemk1 yes it is!


----------



## Ashley123658

*Girls ride too ??*

???


----------



## Ashley123658

*??*

Ridin dirty ?


----------



## Ashley123658

*Fun run*

Let's do it ?


----------



## Ashley123658

*????*

Frosty bikes


----------



## Ashley123658

*Bad bikes ?*

???


----------



## Ashley123658

*Family ride*

The parents ❤


----------



## Ashley123658

*Ridin dirty*

????


----------



## Ashley123658

*Poppin wheelies*

#Craziness ?


----------



## Ashley123658

*Girl rider*

???


----------



## Ashley123658

*House*

Because four wheelers need a house too right?


----------



## Ashley123658

*Night riding*

???


----------



## Ashley123658

*Clean bikes*

Gotta keep em nice and clean


----------



## Ashley123658

*Christmas*

Christmas four wheeler parade


----------



## Ashley123658

*Smiles*

Dad on a casual ride


----------



## Ashley123658

*Crazy Christmas four wheelers*

Bc we go all out


----------



## Ashley123658

*Christmas pose*

Pretty Christmas picture


----------



## Ashley123658

*Snoopy*

How can we drive under a dog house?!? ?


----------



## Ashley123658

*Where'd he go?*

Under water ?


----------



## Ashley123658

*Remember this?*

Fun fun


----------



## Ashley123658

*Do I win yet ???*

Pumpkin run pictures!!! ????☺??????


----------



## AMC

Well, Ashley123658 has been busy......great job posting pictures. Your efforts have earned you a.....PAIR....of FREE passes to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

Send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim them.

AMC


----------



## DaveMK1

Where is the ride at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## AMC

DaveMK1 said:


> Where is the ride at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


Very first post......Samsula Florida. Just south of Daytona off SR 415.

---------- Post added at 06:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------

One winner per user name.....just incase I had not posted that yet.


----------



## DaveMK1

Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Grz66023

Helmets required??????


----------



## AMC

Grz66023 said:


> Helmets required??????


When you enter the property you will sign a waiver stating that you will follow all local and state laws regarding the safe responsible operation of the machine you are riding. 

So, if anything happens to you and you're not wearing your helmet,....you are on your own.

There will be no one at the event forcing you to wear a helmet.


----------



## Audible Silence

Dunno why people seem to be against them. i mean, sure in the middle of summer its hot as balls, but other than that, protect that noggin. plus it gives you a good place to mount your go pro.


----------



## AMC

Just got a question that everyone should hear the answer to:

Q- I have several people in our group coming to the Pumpkin Run this year, do we just print and sign the waiver on the pre-entry page?

A- If everyone in your group is an adult you can print one waiver for each vehicle coming through the gate. Only the names of the individuals riding in the same vehicle per waiver, if any of your group are minors please print both pages for each minor and fill out all pertinent fields. 


note; If you have windows 8, you need to download Adobe reader for the waiver to print in normal size.

AMC









---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------

Pre-entry will close one week from today. October 22nd at noon.

Be sure to pre-enter to get your free event T-shirt.

AMC


----------



## Pclocal79

Counting down the days!!


----------



## AMC

This is what we don't need........but it sure will make it fun.


----------



## AMC

Print receipts and bring them with you, as long as they match our *master register*...you're good. Some people tried to copy their receipt and give it to someone else......they got busted, and had to pony up cash to get in with NO free T-shirt.

This year, If we catch anyone making copies of receipts they will be turned away.....NO ENTRY.......AT ALL.......NO AMOUNT OF MONEY WILL GET YOU IN.........GO HOME!

52 hours remaining to get your pre-entry with free T-shirt at apollomotorcycleclub.com.....closes at noon on the 22nd (this Wednesday)

AMC


----------



## AMC

Ok, one more chance for a pair of FREE passes to the 44th annual Pumpkin Run...............

I have chosen a number between 1 (one) and 500 (five hundred), the person who comes the closest to but does not go over that number will WIN a pair of FREE passes.

I will announce the number and determine the winner at (9:30pm tonight 10/22)

Also........Pre-entry will close TODAY at NOON, go to apollomotorcycleclub.com to pre-enter and receive a free event T-shirt.

AMC


----------



## Pclocal79

44 is the winner


----------



## Pclocal79

Been trying to preregister but cant find the link to do it. Thought was my phone but back home this morning on computer and cant find either!


----------



## GRIZZLY_TAMER

Looks like early registration closed a little early.
I'm sure AMC will hook you up.
I agree with your choice of numbers.
Maybe you won't need to but a ticket.


----------



## AMC

Pre-entry closed at 8:30am....sorry, out of my control.

I can tell you for certain 44 is way too low. But, you have the ONLY guess so far, so you might be the winner....?


----------



## AMC

Pclocal79 said:


> 44 is the winner


 The winner of the pair of FREE passes is Pclocal79.

The number was 468......close one there. 

Send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim your FREE passes to the 44th Annual Pumpkin Run.

AMC


----------



## Pclocal79

Woo Hoo all ready to go!!


----------



## Motoshep

*Pre paid tickets*

Hello this'll be our first time going to the Pumpkin run. I bought my tickets paid for them on PayPal on Sunday night. Well I never got an email to confirm that I got an email from PayPal. But I just want to make sure that we won't have a problem getting in the gate because we've never been there before and I'm not sure how you guys do everything.we are so looking forward to going up there.
Thank you


----------



## AMC

Motoshep said:


> Hello this'll be our first time going to the Pumpkin run. I bought my tickets paid for them on PayPal on Sunday night. Well I never got an email to confirm that I got an email from PayPal. But I just want to make sure that we won't have a problem getting in the gate because we've never been there before and I'm not sure how you guys do everything.we are so looking forward to going up there.
> Thank you


 Well, how did it work out for you? Everything seemed to flow pretty good this year.....Love to hear some feedback

Both good and bad......or what we could do better.

AMC


----------



## DaveMK1

Are Y'all doing this again this year?


----------



## GRIZZLY_TAMER

*45 th annual*

Grabbed this from another site.


----------



## GRIZZLY_TAMER

Some important information


"We have decided to place a width and length restriction on our main trail this year.....66" wide and 120" long. For those with extra wide and or extra long 4 wheelers and side x sides, you will be able to bring them to the event and participate in the daytime activities (water wheelie, Quad-R-Totter and Poker run) but there will be barricades (telephone poles) in place that you won't be able to fit through to access the main trail. We are sorry that we can not accommodate the larger crowd, but our tight wooded trails can be quite destructive to extra wide / long machines. 

Also, when registration opens you will only be able to purchase one entry at a time, please use the name of each participant going to the event, don't forget to choose your T-shirt size and print a receipt for each participant along with a signed waiver and bring it with you......this is your ticket to get in."


----------



## DaveMK1

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Mud Rat

Hoping to attend my first pumpkin run this year


----------



## rosenj87

I'll be attending again this year. Had a great time last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

